# Need suggestion or recommendation about glue



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you guys have any experience with trying to securely stick a photo to another photo paper? Any suggestion which glue or adhesive works best?

I have ordered a photobook (lustre type paper) for a friend. The friend wanted to add couple of photos to the set but could not send me those in time. So they could not be included. I am planning to arrange the photos in a page (of the size of the phtoobook) and print them from somewhere. Then glue it inside the photobook once that comes from the printing shop. Thanks for any helps.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 3, 2014)

Go to any art shop and get Artists Spray Fixative, there are a million brands but they all do the same thing, and they do it very well.

Place your picture face down on a clean surface, I normally use a piece of bigger plain paper, and spray it, then let it tack, and lift and hold it by the edges. If you mess up placement you can realign it, but once you are happy press it down with a clean cloth and it is instantly fixed.

Some fixatives will let you peel the picture off again cleanly after weeks, some are green and safe to use indoors in small environments etc etc.


----------



## Synkka (Jun 3, 2014)

If you don't want to use glue you can get thin double sided tape that will also work. As privatebydesign said hit up an arts supplies store, I have used both products I prefer using tape.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Go to any art shop and get Artists Spray Fixative, there are a million brands but they all do the same thing, and they do it very well.
> 
> Place your picture face down on a clean surface, I normally use a piece of bigger plain paper, and spray it, then let it tack, and lift and hold it by the edges. If you mess up placement you can realign it, but once you are happy press it down with a clean cloth and it is instantly fixed.
> 
> Some fixatives will let you peel the picture off again cleanly after weeks, some are green and safe to use indoors in small environments etc etc.



Good addvice. I'd just add you should make sure its rubber cement. As papers are flexible, you need an adhesive that can keep up with the large deformation a page can get without cracking. Some of these spray adhesive are quite brittle. They work on boards and foamcores, but would not be suitable on paper.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Go to any art shop and get Artists Spray Fixative, there are a million brands but they all do the same thing, and they do it very well.
> 
> Place your picture face down on a clean surface, I normally use a piece of bigger plain paper, and spray it, then let it tack, and lift and hold it by the edges. If you mess up placement you can realign it, but once you are happy press it down with a clean cloth and it is instantly fixed.
> 
> Some fixatives will let you peel the picture off again cleanly after weeks, some are green and safe to use indoors in small environments etc etc.


Good advice from PBD, and if you want permanent bond, 3M Super 77 is probably the best choice according to many artists and photographers I've talked to over the years. I've used it and it works very well. Just be careful as once it dries, it's permanent. 3M also makes "Repositionable 75" spray as well, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks a ton guys.


----------

